# Do you need Connectors for Atlas track?



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

I want to know if atlas tracks need connectors?


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

If you are referring to the snap track or flex then yes. They are real cheep. The track with the roadbed build in does not.


----------

